# Transfer with no HeatPress



## closetoverflowap (Sep 16, 2014)

Is it possible to order plastisol transfers, and then transfer them manually without a heat press? using a hot clothes iron? And also what are the transfers called that feel and look like a screen print?


----------



## SHORTDOG (Dec 15, 2014)

No it is not possible, you will just waste your money on transfers... not to mention making a mess and ruining shirts. Do it right the first time and save yourself the headache.


----------



## parkst23 (Sep 4, 2008)

Plastisol transfers are screen printed transfers. I would highly advise not using a home iron to apply the transfers. Reason why is that you need a certain amount of even pressure and temp. With a regular iron you won't know what either of those are. I own a stahls and a george knight presses and they are awesome. I recommend buying one of those brands due to the quality of the press. There are a lot of different /cheaper presses on the market as well. I have never used any of those.


----------



## closetoverflowap (Sep 16, 2014)

thank both of you for your help!


----------

